# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Χαλασμένα ηλεκτρικά εργαλεία

## psyduck

Ζητούνται χαλασμένα ηλεκτρικά εργαλεία και γενικά παλιά εργαλεία ακόμη και χειρός

----------

